# Angelkoeder des Ingis?



## Seeress (15. März 2008)

Hallo liebe Ingis!

Ich hab schon oefters gehoert, dass Ingenieure Koeder fuer Angeln herstellen koennen. Diese hab ich aber nicht in der Rezept-Uebersicht hier bei buffed gefunden.

Koennt ihr mir helfen?

Mfg


----------



## Carcharoth (15. März 2008)

Du hast nur zuwenig gesucht...

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6533

Ging keine Minute um das Ding zu finden.


----------



## Seeress (15. März 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Du hast nur zuwenig gesucht...
> 
> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6533
> 
> Ging keine Minute um das Ding zu finden.


Danke, muss ich wohl uebersehen haben in der langen Liste ;-)


----------



## Carcharoth (15. März 2008)

Seeress schrieb:


> Danke, muss ich wohl uebersehen haben in der langen Liste ;-)



Sind doch nur ca. drölftausend Einträge =)


----------



## Grimmrog (18. März 2008)

jaja die guten alten Aquadynamischen Fischanlocker, hab ich damals massenhaft gebaut zum Skillen, nur da waren sie im AH noch nix wert, heute siehts da anders aus, aber SKillen muß ich nicht mehr, und die Bronzebarren sind theoretisch auch Schweineteuer.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (18. April 2008)

Die Ingi Köder kann man jetzt vergessen. Beim Abschluss der Angelquest bekommt man Köder in rauen Mengen geschenkt die gleich gut sind und die gerade das AH überschwemmen...

Bye Bye Ingi Köder und willkommen Inflation


----------



## Vatenkeist (14. Mai 2008)

> Zottel' date='18.04.2008, 11:18' post='502341']
> Die Ingi Köder kann man jetzt vergessen. Beim Abschluss der Angelquest bekommt man Köder in rauen Mengen geschenkt die gleich gut sind und die gerade das AH überschwemmen...
> 
> Bye Bye Ingi Köder und willkommen Inflation



evtl kann blizz da nachbessern und einfach ne neue variante mit mehr + angeln rausbringen, da es sonst schon sehr schade ist (ich habe gut gold verdient mit den ködern).


----------



## Dagonzo (14. Mai 2008)

Jo die Dinger waren durchaus eine feine Sache, insbsondere dann als Blizzard die Köder von 5 auf 10 Minuten erhöhte. Kann mir aber gut vorstellen das mit dem nächsten Addon da was neues kommt. Zumindest ist mal wieder eine neue Angel fällig. Eine Nat Pangle - Nordend-Edition z.B.^^


----------



## Grimmrog (15. Mai 2008)

Ja Nat Pagles Extrem Eisangeln


----------



## Sedraku (15. Mai 2008)

Ich Frag mich einfach langsam was sich Blizz beim implementieren von dem Typen gedacht hat. Da hat sich ein etwickler wohl an Onkel Danny erinnert, der immer Volltrunken mit der Familie angeln ging und nachdem er alle als anfänger und noobs zugeflamet hatte sein TNT auspackte und sprengstoffangeln übte.

Aber um beim Thema dieses unterforums zu bleiben. "Ingithema on"
Ingenieure sollten ein paar neue Gegenstände bekommen, welche secondörfertigkeiten und craftingberufe unterstützt. z.B. 

Nat Pagles überextreme Fischsprengladung. "Anzünden, ins wasser schmeissen und Warten biss die Fische oben aufschwimmen"

Robo Dok. "Der kleine Robotter vebindet euch mit schweren Netherstoffverbänden sobald dies von nöten ist"

Robo Kucky. "Der kleine Robotter sammelt während eurer Reise Nahrung. Soblad er zu einer Feuerstelle kommt bereitet er euch ein mahl zu.

Robo Questy "Der kleine Robotter sammelt für euch herumleigende questitems auf und verstaut sie bis zur abgabe der Quest."

Netherdampfbetriebenen Spitzhacke. "Reduziert die abbaudauer von Mineralvorkommen und erhöht euren bergbauskill"

Blumenschere Xtrem "Reduziert die Pflückdauer von Kräutern und erhöht euren Kreuterkundeskill.

Aerodynamischer Schlitzer "Reduziert die Kürschnerdauer von toten Tieren und erhöht euren Kürschnerskill."

und Das Beste

Robo Dolly "Der kleine Robotter übersetzt alle Sprachen die ihr ansonsten nicht verstehen würdet."


----------



## Grimmrog (20. Mai 2008)

blödsinn, blizzard hat es nichma geschafft mir TBC neue Drachlinge oder Zielattrappen zu implementierne oder die Reflektoren upzugraden, glaubste also echt, daß die machen sich so ne Mühe, never ever in Life.

Naja wobei son Dampfbetriebenes Kesselchen wär schon Cool, nen kleiner Kessel der immer hinter einem her rennt, und den man zum kochen nehmen Kann XD

oder alternativ als Microwilly, die Mikrowelle für unterwegs.

der beruf lässt so dermaßen unendlich viele Möglichkeiten, aber den Leuten von Blizzard fällt nix tolles mehr ein, echt traurig.


----------



## Männchen (26. Mai 2008)

Ich warte ja immer noch auf einen aufblasbaren Amboss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

